# ATTN: NC Members-TGRR in need of Volunteers



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hoping that this great rescue group gets the help they need!. I wish there was something similar in my country I would definitely lend a hand.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*FOSTERS Need for Triad Golden Retriever Rescue*

Triad Golden Retriever Rescue-FB

https://www.facebook.com/NCGoldenRe...659464391302/1880317365325495/?type=3&theater

*URGENT! WE NEED FOSTERS!* Can you open your heart and your home for a golden in need? Our rescue program only works if we have fosters. To be a foster, you need to have a secure fenced-in yard and the time and ability to walk your foster every day. Most of our fosters have "issues" (afraid of thunder, never been on a leash, separation anxiety, etc.), so you need to be prepared to be patient, loving, and firm in helping your foster adjust and learn. Your foster shouldn't be left alone for more than 6-8 hours, and ideally, it should be less than that. It's an important responsibility you will take on to get to know your dog and prepare them for their new life with their adopters. But if you ask anyone whose done it, you'll find out it's the most rewarding job going. If you're ready to be a Foster Hero, please message us or email Faye at [email protected]. THANK YOU!!!

Triad Golden Retriever Rescue is located in Greensboro, NC

Here is their website and contact info:
Triad Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc

5101 Grist Mill Ct
Greensboro, NC 27455
Phone: 336-228-9944 (Rescue Voice Mail)

Contacts
Email: [email protected] or Faye Wilhite [email protected]
Website: TGRR - Triad Golden Retriever Rescue
Territory Serviced: North Central North Carolina


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*TGRR-Volunteers Needed*

https://www.facebook.com/NCGoldenRe...IZ6A7Ywjj_ofUMz69zGljdFlEE4HcYLfVCeeM&fref=nf


Triad Golden Retriever Rescue
7 hrs · 
?? ???? ???!
?? ????? ? ???????...
...?? ?????? ? ??????. TGRR has experienced a significant jump in the number of dogs needing our help this year. We have a great need for more volunteers! If you can’t foster a dog (always our largest need), there are still so many ways you can help. Please email us at [email protected] if you can spare some of your precious time to help us help more Goldens. A list of the kinds of help we need follows – surely with a list this long, there is an activity that matches your interests and skill set. Please let us know if you can help!
> Conducting home visits with potential adopters
> Data entry
> Dog Support Team (Shepherding our dogs through the foster & adoption process)
> Event coordination & representing TGRR (Adoption Meet & Greets, Fundraising Events, etc.)
> Newsletter editing & design team
> Writers (newsletter, events, Facebook articles, 
> Interviewing adopters & writing articles about our alumni dogs
> Fundraising Team
> Merchandising Team (Organizing sales of products and donations for fundraising)

?? ??????, ????? ??? ??? ???? ????????? ???????!


----------

